# Hermenutics



## Coram_Deo (Feb 21, 2004)

I feel pretty elementary asking this question, but how does one go about having proper hermenutics when studying the Bible. I'm very interested in it, and yet I'm not quite sure I get it.
Thanks.
Michael


----------



## alwaysreforming (Feb 21, 2004)

*"Knowing Scripture" by R.C. Sproul*

I highly recommend the above book as the best place to get started on this subject. Its not very long or a very difficult read, either.


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 21, 2004)

&quot;Evangelical Hermeneutics&quot; Robert L. Thomas
A longer read :bisou:


----------



## Coram_Deo (Feb 21, 2004)

Thank you for your suggestions, I will have to check them out. I wrote this post concerning hermenutics, and perhaps some of you can give me a little help here, because I have been charged with wrong hermenutics, on another message board with Open Theists concerning Job. They would have me think that Satan is not on a leash, that God wasn't bringing the things about that Job experienced, and that as Piper says, Satan is not on a leash. I've been charged with bad theology in that I am accrediting this to God and I shouldn't be. And though it seems that Job does as in chapter 2 and 42 and wherever else, he isn't held responsible because he isn't aware of the prologue. But since we have the prologue of Satan and God discussing it, we need to realize that these acts seemed to come not from God, though Job says they do, but from Satan. Does that make sense and how would you more learned scholars reply to that charge? any help?
Blessings,
michael


----------



## Bryan (Feb 22, 2004)

I second Knowing Scripture by Sproul. Great into to the subject.

Bryan
SDG


----------



## Preach (Feb 23, 2004)

The Sproul book is very good.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Feb 24, 2004)

[u:654897e280]He Gave Us Stories[/u:654897e280], by Richard Pratt. A big read, but good.


----------

